# Can you make Firefox faster?



## Apathetic

I've heard you can pretty much tweak firefox to make it go faster, is this true and if so how can you do it?


----------



## Cromewell

its pretty easy

1.Type “about:config” into the address bar and hit return. Scroll down and look for the following entries:

network.http.pipelining network.http.proxy.pipelining network.http.pipelining.maxrequests

Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which really speeds up page loading.

2. Alter the entries as follows:

Set “network.http.pipelining” to “true”

Set “network.http.proxy.pipelining” to “true”

Set “network.http.pipelining.maxrequests” to some number like 30. This means it will make 30 requests at once.

3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it “nglayout.initialpaint.delay” and set its value to “0”. This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it receives.


----------



## Charlie7940

Can you do this with browsers other than firefox?


----------



## Adam Warren

cool! will i nodice that much of a differnce if i do it?


----------



## Cromewell

> Can you do this with browsers other than firefox?


 probably, it would be via a different method though


> cool! will i nodice that much of a differnce if i do it?


it depends on your connection speed, how high you set the number of connections and the site you're trying to load


----------



## Dunedain

WOW! Now it's like...20 times faster than it was! (I use highspeed cable), pages load in less than 1/2 of a second...cool!


----------



## Apathetic

Thanks


----------



## kof2000

wow is magic


----------



## 4W4K3

yup, firefox really shines after you configure it with the right settings.


----------



## Charlie7940

Yes it does...I myself just tried it.  I'm still wondering how to do it with other browsers.  I'll do some research


----------



## aramp1

THAT's AWESOME!  THANKS!


----------



## Cromewell

yeah I'm great


----------



## elmarcorulz

would this advice work with mozilla, being pretty much the same browser


----------



## Cromewell

I would expect it to, I haven't tried it though


----------



## Apathetic

Are there anyother ways or is there only one?


----------



## 691175002

Wow those tips were great Cromewell.  Now firefox is like 23452 times faster.  Why don't they have firefox like that by default?


----------



## flip218

Cromewell said:
			
		

> yeah I'm great



lol


----------



## Cromewell

> Why don't they have firefox like that by default?


Because not everyone who uses it has a broadband connection and trying to pipeline on dialup would be a bad idea


----------



## Adam Warren

what number did you guys set the _network.http.pipelining.maxrequests_ at? i just put in 30, like told , but im not nodicing that much of a difference. i am on a dsl conection so i should nodice at least a little bit of a differnce should i...?


----------



## Charlie7940

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> what number did you guys set the _network.http.pipelining.maxrequests_ at? i just put in 30, like told , but im not nodicing that much of a difference. i am on a dsl conection so i should nodice at least a little bit of a differnce should i...?



I set mine at 30, and I have dsl as well.  I notice a BIG difference, not sure what's up with yours.


----------



## mgoldb2

If this tweak works good for you great but I thought I give the counter argument to it comming from Asa Dotzler, the quality guy at Mozilla.

http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/007164.html


----------



## elmarcorulz

juat changed from mozilla to mozilla firefox, doesnt look as nice but the pages load alot quicker with that tweak. i was wondering though, can u set it so when you close the browser, it satys in the systray so it loads quicker like mozilla. cuz the loading times let it down IMO


----------



## Cromewell

You have long load times for Firefox? Weird.  It starts up borderline instantly for me


----------



## elmarcorulz

lol, my bad, windows was updating, avg was running a virus scan and i had some programs running which i forgot about, yea its pretty fast, still not as fast as mozilla though.


----------



## R3D

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam man thanks usally when people help to make things faster theres hardly a difference but you can reealllly tell with this! thanks man!


----------



## spazz31585

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Because not everyone who uses it has a broadband connection and trying to pipeline on dialup would be a bad idea



actually, i have to disagree with ya on that one. i did it and i use dial up. and to my surprise, it actually did make a vast improvement in the speed. granted of course i am only trying to load 1 or possibly 2 pages at once.


----------



## elmarcorulz

spazz31585 said:
			
		

> actually, i have to disagree with ya on that one. i did it and i use dial up. and to my surprise, it actually did make a vast improvement in the speed. granted of course i am only trying to load 1 or possibly 2 pages at once.


Talk about bringing up an old thread


----------



## spazz31585

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Talk about bringing up an old thread



LOL
i didn't even really pay attention to the date of the thread.

i was looking through some older threads to see what i've missed since i haven't been a member long
and by the time i got done reading the thread, and got a break here at work to do any replying, i forgot that this thread was an older one

*blonde moment*


----------

